# Gills?



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am looking to try to catch some bigger channels or a possible flat so I have read that live gills is a good option for bait. What is the best way to hook a gill? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I hook em right behind where the dorsal fin ends with a 6/0-8/0 gama octopus hook. Run them on a reel with a clicker. Sometimes channels have a hard time inhaling bigger live baits. Let them run a few seconds before setting the hook. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

RR

For channel cats I don't think you can beat fresh cut shad.
I am kind of lazy and soon tire of throwing a cast net so
I opt to use bluegill for channel cat bait.

I flillet the gill and cut 2 inch squares and hook through
the skin twice. Once it has fished awhile and turns pale 
I rebate with a fresh piece.

If I am after large channel cats I will use live bluegill.
I hook behind the dorsal fin in lakes and I hook them
through the nose in current areas.

Use the smallest hook you can get away with and you 
will catch more of the smaller channels. Fishing live baits,
you can use a smaller hook by using wide gap Kahle 
style hooks.


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I mainly fish for Flatheads. But what I do is cut the tail off right near the back of the dorsal fin so that they bleed and then hook it above the little black ear thing that they have.


----------



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I went out to hoover off oxbow and twin bridges with 3-5 in gills, cut shad, and liver got a few hits but got skunked. Anyone else have success at hoover lately for cats? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

I was in that exact same spot not too long ago and got skunked too, Mr.A and I as some jug liners. Later I had the chance to talk to them and they mentioned they had been jugging the same area since March


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

rr1607 said:


> Thanks for the info. I went out to hoover off oxbow and twin bridges with 3-5 in gills, cut shad, and liver got a few hits but got skunked. Anyone else have success at hoover lately for cats?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


well don't feel bad. I'm having my worst year up here in lorain co. 

there are some 10-15 lb. channels in stocked farm ponds I fish. 

Along with fishin out of the boat on the black river, wellington reservoirs, ect.

I'll keep at it


----------

